# Kuhli Loach and betta's



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Can I house Kuhli Loach's with Taz?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

How big is Taz's tank?

Kuhli Loaches need a few things; they need to be in a group of at least four, the substrate must be sand it cannot be gravel because they burrow into the sand and stay buried most of the time, also they need a base footprint of 60cm x 30cm which is the equivalent of a 20 gallon tank long or tall either one.

Hope that helps!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Micho said:


> How big is Taz's tank?
> 
> Kuhli Loaches need a few things; they need to be in a group of at least four, the substrate must be sand it cannot be gravel because they burrow into the sand and stay buried most of the time, also they need a base footprint of 60cm x 30cm which is the equivalent of a 20 gallon tank long or tall either one.
> 
> Hope that helps!


It is a 29 gallon that has sand substrate and has fake plants all about with a hidy cave


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Yep you can probably house some Kuhli Loaches, maybe five or six of them.  What's your pH and water hardness? Kuhli Loaches thrive in soft and acidic waters, pH of 3.5 ~ 7.0 and water hardness of 0 ~ 8°dH. 

So if your water is hard and basic, they probably won't do so well in your tank.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Micho said:


> Yep you can probably house some Kuhli Loaches, maybe five or six of them.  What's your pH and water hardness? Kuhli Loaches thrive in soft and acidic waters, pH of 3.5 ~ 7.0 and water hardness of 0 ~ 8°dH.
> 
> So if your water is hard and basic, they probably won't do so well in your tank.


The Ph is a constant 6.5 and we have soft water


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah you'll be able to house them! 

Just be warned though, sometimes you won't see them for days, since they like to bury themselves in the sand. ;P Make sure they're getting food with those sinking pellets. Also they might go inside the filter via filter intake so make sure that's covered, along with a solid lid, they like to jump at times. 

Pesky fish, eh?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Micho said:


> Yeah you'll be able to house them!
> 
> Just be warned though, sometimes you won't see them for days, since they like to bury themselves in the sand. ;P Make sure they're getting food with those sinking pellets. Also they might go inside the filter via filter intake so make sure that's covered, along with a solid lid, they like to jump at times.
> 
> Pesky fish, eh?


I just hope Taz doesn't freak out lol


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Kuhli loaches are primarily nocturnal, so one of the best ways to ensure that they get fed is to drop their food in after dark. I mean dark dark, like when the tank lights are out and the room itself is also dark. I would actually bump up the size of the group to 8 especially because the more kuhlis you have the more active they will be. I have 10 in a 29 gal with a bunch of other fish. They have a rather light bio-load.


----------

